# New guy in the feral flock



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

White Blue Bar? He acts and looks young.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

He's stunning, Kim. 
He does look young. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We would call that a Blue Bar Pied or Blue Bar Splash or Blue Bar White Flight. They are some of my favorite colors. I've got quite a few that color.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kippy, what he is, is stunning! Boy, that is one pretty pigeon. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I've got quite a few that color.



Are they ferals or your own flock? 




> Kippy, what he is, is stunning!


A feral, this guy just showed up today on my back patio. I wonder what his parents look like.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They're my racing pigeons. 
This is one.......not as much white as your bird. Most of mine this color are my breeders.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

First thing I thought: Pied Blue Bar...WHAT A STUNNER!!

Never seen one with that much white and sooooo clean!! 

Hope he stays around, Kim!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Hope he stays around, Kim!


I hope so too. I scattered some seed around so I could get a picture. So he know there's food and water here.


----------



## weaver (May 22, 2008)

Lovely bird


----------

